# Seerosenwurzelballen schwimmt oben



## manuela.z (24. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe nur einen ganz kleinen Teich (max. einen halben meter tief) als Abschluss einer Kräuterspirale. Ich habe keine Fische o.ä. drin, nur 2 oder 3 __ Frösche haben sich angesiedelt. 
Ich hatte letztes Jahr eine Seerose und Seegras (heißt das so? so langes, was in der sumpfregion wächst) gepflanzt (beides war mit einem Körbchen und Kies drin und spezieller Erde). Hat alles Prima funktioniert. Das Gras ist wunderbar gewachsen und die Seerose ebenfalls. hat auch viele Blüten gehabt. 
Nun ist allerdings nach dem Winter der gesamte Wurzelballen (Seerose und Seegras haben sich vereint) hoch gekommen und schwimmt an der Oberfläche. das Seegras mag das ja noch mitmachen, aber um die Seerose habe ich bisschen Angst. 
Ist die begründet? 
Wie bekomme ich das ganze wieder auf den Grund? ich hatte gestern schon versucht einen großen Stein darauf zu legen, aber das ganze hat zuviel Auftrieb.

Muss ich alles auseinander nehmen und mit körbchen und Kies neu einpflanzen? Die körbchen hängen bestimmt noch da unten dran und sind mit eingewachsen. 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenwurzelballen schwimmt oben*

Du kannst sie auch an eine Stein binden


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenwurzelballen schwimmt oben*

Hallo,

die Rhizome der Seerosen haben Luftkammern und dadurch einen ziemlichen Auftrieb. Wenn das Substrat zu leicht ist, kann es schon passieren dass sich der ganze Ballen hebt. Auch wenn Faulgase im Substrat entstehen kann es den ganzen Ballen heben und er schwimmt dann oben. Ums Neupflanzen wirst Du nicht herum kommen.


----------



## manuela.z (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenwurzelballen schwimmt oben*

vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort. 

kann ich die seerose noch retten oder muss ich eine neue kaufen?


was muss ich beachten, wenn ich sie aus dem Grossen Wurzel ballen raus lösen und neu p pflanzen möchte? 

(sorry, falls das Thema schon mal im Forum war, bin Grad nur über Handy online und da ist die Suche umständlicher...)

danke schon mal.


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenwurzelballen schwimmt oben*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24339


----------



## manuela.z (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenwurzelballen schwimmt oben*


super, vielen dank. 
dann werde ich mich morgen mal ans auseinander nehmen machen und die gutste wieder neu einplanzen.


----------



## manuela.z (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenwurzelballen schwimmt oben*

ich habe die aktion nun heute nachmittag in angriff genommen.

als ich dann den wurzelballen draußen hatte, hat es mich fast umgehauen. er schwamm nicht sooo extrem oben wie ich dachte, sondern die wurzeln hatten den gesamten teich eingenommen. selbst wenn ich ihn versucht hätte mit schweren steinen oder so zu versenken, hätte ich da bestenfalls 15-20cm erfolg gehabt. mehr platz war nach unten nicht mehr. und ich dachte schon ich bin zu schwach um das teil runter zu drücken.... 

die wurzeln waren aber nicht von der seerose sondern vom schilfgras. und mittendrin, gut behütet war die seerose zu finden.
ich hatte mich zunächst mit einer schere versucht dahin vorzukämpfen, aber mein nachbar hat mir dann geholfen und etwas gröbere mittel genutzt. der hat die seerose mit nem spaten frei gestochen. 

die seerose habe ich dann auch nochmal geteilt und das größere stück in einen 10l eimer und das kleinere in einen 5l eimer gepflanzt. schön in gewaschenen sand und mit seerosendüngekugeln (die muss man erstmal bekommen. im ersten baumarkt gabs keine)
und dann mit kies abgedeckt. ich hatte jeweils 15kg geholt und dachte mir so, dass der restliche sand ja dann in den sandkasten der kinder kann, aber er hat kaum gereicht.... 

und nun hoffe ich, dass die seerose mir die aktion nicht übel genommen hat und fleißig weiter wächst und genauso schön blüht wie die letzten beiden jahre. 

das schilfgras habe ich jetzt in die flachere region in eine pflanzschale verbannt. mal schauen ob es sich das gefalen lässt und nur da drinnen wuchert oder einfach drüber klettert... 

und nun habe ich auch ganz viele schilfgrasrhizinome (hab ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben? ) übrig. 
falls jemand bedarf hat, ich würde die gegen portokosten verschenken. 
ich finde bestimmt auch noch fotos vom letzten jahr, wie es aussah.


----------

